# Import Legalities



## Elaine-1 (May 13, 2015)

Hi. I am new to the forum. Decided to join as hit a blank with my new business venture. 

If you can assist with any info, please be in touch.

I am looking for an english speaking Greek agency to assist with importing chemical products to Greece, from Spain.

Either an import/export company, or an already existing chemical based business who I could partnership with for this purpose. The products are not harmful, they are marine cleaning products.

Alternatively I need to find the legalities around importing directly.

The internet is not helpful enough. I look forward to hearing from you


----------

